# I am/was supposed to ...



## mirind4

Hoi all!

I ben geïnteresseerd in de volgende zin in het NLs: *"I am/was supposed to ..."*
Vandaag wilde ik mezelf uitdrukken met deze frase, maar Ik heb geen idee gehad...Misschien, ik zou "Ik moest" gebruikt hadden, maar volgens mij, het is een beetje raar...Wat denken jullie ervan? Ik zou graag jullie mening daarover horen! 
Bij voorbeeld, ik zou zeggen: "I was supposed to watch the video" of "I am supposed to finish this task". Hoe kunnen deze zinnen vertaald worden?

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Ik werd verondersteld (om) de video te bekijken
Ik word verondersteld (om) dit werk af te maken.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg's suggestions would sound rather unusual in the Netherlands, especially in the spoken language.

Less unusual, albeit still a bit formal:
Ik werd geacht de video te bekijken.
Ik word geacht deze taak/opdracht af te maken.

Most common:
Ik zou die video bekijken.
Ik zou deze taak/opdracht afmaken.

Quite common as well:
Het was de bedoeling dat ik de video bekeek/zou bekijken.
Het is de bedoeling dat ik het werk afmaak/zal afmaken.

But you're right about _moeten_. This verb can also be used, especially in the spoken language.
Ik moest (eigenlijk) die video bekijken.
Ik moet (eigenlijk) deze taak/opdracht afmaken.


----------



## Peterdg

Bibibiben's suggestions are also very valid (also in Belgium).


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Waarom schrijven jullie in het Engels?


----------



## bibibiben

Ik doe het normaal gesproken andersom: iemand stelt een vraag in het Engels en ik antwoord in het Nederlands, vaak ook omdat andere forumleden per ongeluk naar het Nederlands zijn overgestapt. Dit is de eerste keer dat ik een in het Nederlands gestelde vraag in het Engels beantwoord (en Peterdg ging daar bij vergissing in mee). De reden? Tja, ik was waarschijnlijk zo in mijn hoofd bezig met Engelse zinnetjes met daarin _to be supposed to_ dat ik het antwoord ook in het Engels ging formuleren. Dat zal het geweest zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Deze kan natuurlijk ook nog:

You're supposed to take off your shoes here. = Je (be)hoort hier je schoenen uit te trekken.

_Behoren_ is meer schrijftalig, _horen_ meer spreektalig.


----------



## mirind4

Waoo, heel veel reacties, hartelijk bedankt voor alles!


----------



## ThomasK

Dat was inderdaad een heel goeie vondst. Het gaat dus om een  variant van "you should be", gedrag volgens een soort fatsoensnormen of breder regels. Vermoedelijk zou het in jouw context wat minder goed passen, want het ging vermoedelijk alleen om een afspraak, niet?

"Je hoort op tijd te komen" : you ought to be in time, those are the rules.


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK Bedankt voor je berichtje!


----------

